# Removing lower dashboard panel



## prizeguy (Oct 31, 2007)

Seems as though I have a faulty brake light switch - the fuse is OK .
Can anyone tell me how to remove the driver's side lower dash panel to get at the brake light switch? I've found 2 screws in the panel, plus one behind the fuse box lid, but there still seem to be 2 more screws holding the top of the panel either side of the steering column.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Removing lower dashboard panel (prizeguy)*

Hey Prizeguy
This should do...
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...r.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## prizeguy (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Removing lower dashboard panel (Massboykie)*

Thanks Massboykie,
It explains it nicely.
That's an excellent link, now bookmarked. Nice one!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Removing lower dashboard panel (prizeguy)*

sweet


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Removing lower dashboard panel (Massboykie)*

do you know how to remove the cup holders in the rear and the cup holder by the front seat (inbetween)?


----------

